# Prevent turf damage?



## EPS (Sep 17, 2007)

How can I minimize turf damage when stacking snow the first couple plows this year. It is my first year and dont want to be ripping chunks of sod out of peoples lawns.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Normally i just bump the plow blade up a few inches before i hit the grass then keep on going till my tires are right at the grass line.


----------



## EPS (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestion anything helps. I'm real nervous about ripping up lawns.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Even if you do cause a little damage, it does not cost much to throw down some dirt and seed in the spring. Just take your time, theres no rush


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

News flash!!

No matter what you do or how careful you think you are, You WILL damage a yard or to.

Just live with. You need to factor it into your bids. So in the spring when you need to do turf repairs you'll be getting paid for it.

Peterbilt


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah plowing driveways takes alot of finesse, one good way is picking up the blade a few inches. Also you can put plow markers on the edge of the driveway to know where it ends. Just take your time and be careful!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Wait till that first plow and that front tire sinks into the lawn! You'll learn real quick!


----------



## EPS (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks grandview I cant wait to repair lawns in the spring lol


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

use a marker to locate lawn at push zone, bump blade up at edge and push till tires get to marker.

once ground is frozen then you can push pile back but still good idea to bump blade up a bit.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

this is something i need to work on too. i figure my tires are spinning and specs of mud go on my windshield, or the pile im pushing is brown and green instead of white i might have hurt the lawn. what to do though? have to push the snow back so you cant just keep the truck on the tar the whole time. just bump up the blade a couple inches and hope for the best?.


----------

